# Suggestion for vintage camera to carry in 1929 Ford



## Jim/GA (Jul 9, 2022)

I have a 1929 Ford Model A. I would like to acquire a ~1929 vintage camera that I can carry with me on outings.

What would you all suggest?  Something not too rare and expensive, something easy to use.

In looking around, I found a Kodak 3A Folding Hawkeye Special. Would this be good?

Would you suggest something else?

Thanks for your help!

Jim


----------



## webestang64 (Jul 9, 2022)

I think that camera would fit well with your Ford. Not sure what they go for but to me they are worth around $20 in good shape.


----------



## Jim/GA (Jul 9, 2022)

webestang64 said:


> I think that camera would fit well with your Ford. Not sure what they go for but to me they are worth around $20 in good shape.



OK, cool!  I'll start looking for a decent one for about that money.

Thanks for the rapid reply.


----------



## webestang64 (Jul 9, 2022)

Good luck and don't forget to show the camera with the Ford.


----------



## Jim/GA (Jul 18, 2022)

I found a Kodak 3A Hawkeye Special in really good shape, for a really good price.

As I slide the lens out of the case and expand the bellows, it seems to be very stiff for the last inch or so.  I don't want to tear the bellows by forcing it out that last bit, so I stopped.

I can see that it has been stored closed for a really long time. That's why the bellows is so tightly compressed.

Any suggestions for how to soften the leather(?) bellows?  Some spray to soak in and soften it?  Does warm air help?

Thanks!
Jim


----------



## dxqcanada (Jul 18, 2022)

I have had old bellows cameras that had what you describe. Was able to extend them without damage ... if the leather is brittle it would have cracked by now ... never had that happen even on very old bellows.
Leather stuff I use is the same as when I was riding horses ... Lexol cleaner and conditioner.


----------



## webestang64 (Jul 18, 2022)

I've never encountered a stiff bellows but I had a few folders that are hard to slide down the rails. x2 for Lexol.


----------



## Jim/GA (Jul 18, 2022)

Great! Thank you guys. I will spray it with some Lexol, leave it open to soak in and soften and then try it the next day.

Yes, the sliders are a bit tight, but I figured out how to straighten the lens piece up a bit while sliding it out to reduce the jam.


----------

